# Check my home work.(bid)



## Craneboy (Oct 16, 2014)

Straight to the facts.

Location: Central Maryland
Parking lots: .582 acres
Walks: 5542 sq feet
Plowing lots, shoveling walks, salting both.
Western wideout 1 acre pr hour (I know its more efficient) $105 per hour* 1.5 mrk/up. Buyers TGS07 Salt spreader.

Salt $80 pr ton*3 mrk/up
Cal chl 50lb bag $12*3 mrk/up
Laborer $15 pr hour

Seasonal contract up to 20" $9,075.00


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you can get away with a 20" seasonal all the power to you bud, but around here that would not fly, what's your average snow totals in a year?


----------



## Craneboy (Oct 16, 2014)

20" per year. obviously there is a Blizzard claus.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you average 20" I dont think you should have a 20 limit on your seasonal, not a easy sell for seasonal anyway. Blizzard clause fine, but I'd bump up that 20" 
price don't seem too off, but I dont know your market, but I would suggest charging more then $15/hr for a shoveler.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

How much do you actually pay the shoveler?


----------



## Craneboy (Oct 16, 2014)

BC Handyman;1856290 said:


> if you average 20" I dont think you should have a 20 limit on your seasonal, not a easy sell for seasonal anyway. Blizzard clause fine, but I'd bump up that 20"
> price don't seem too off, but I dont know your market, but I would suggest charging more then $15/hr for a shoveler.


Shoveler/ labor is billed at a multiple of 2.5. The labors are paid $15-$20 pr hr. Made some calls and I will be bumping the 20" cap up to 32"


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Now I'd sign up  You get a passing grade from me on your homework. Good luck this year.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Let's see where this goes, I was told the multiple should be x3. So $15 per hour billed at $45, opinions?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

with salt 3x is norm, I'm not sure that all charges should be 3x mark up, on $15 labour I'd bill out $30, so double.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Speaking of salt have you put up a pallet of melt for the winter? What kind of price? 
Have you ever seen any guidelines around labour costing, by the time you cover w.c.b, u.i and c.p.p still need to have some left over to pay back into business.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you can get 9k for that place I would jump on it. We would be lucky to get 5k for unlimited plowing and salting.
It's a 30 min plow and 500lbs of salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

More that double the average snowfall as well...


----------

